

Hack.chat – a minimal chat service for humans - Artemis2
https://hack.chat/

======
iqihs
Interesting concept. Feels like IRC. I could do without the Admin telling me
to suck his balls every 10 seconds. 4/10.

------
zxcvcxz
I keep getting disconnected after 10 seconds or so.

------
paulloz
Why should one use this instead of some IRC chan?

